# Average price to join a gym.



## ci1 (9 Jan 2008)

Just wondering what people are paying!

A hotel down the road from me has a gym but its €605 p/year for a single membership. I think this is quite high but its the only one within 20 mins drive from me because I've just moved.

Do any gym buffs out there think its extreme or average, just curious what others are paying.

The facilities are gym, classes, pool, jacuzzi, steam room, assesment on joining.

Thanks,


----------



## foxylady (9 Jan 2008)

ci1 said:


> Just wondering what people are paying!
> 
> A hotel down the road from me has a gym but its €605 p/year for a single membership. I think this is quite high but its the only one within 20 mins drive from me because I've just moved.
> 
> ...


 

Where are you based. Northwood Gym in Santry Dublin is around half that price and I think all the same facilities.


----------



## Trent (9 Jan 2008)

It's worth €605 if you're happy with the facilities and feel you'll use it regularly. I pay €900 a year for my membership and consider it amongst the best money I spend. I'd rather pay that much for somewhere I enjoy going to than half that amount for somewhere I'm only going to use from time to time.


----------



## Lauren (9 Jan 2008)

Just got my renewal for Northwood in Santry €325 for the year. Brilliant gym, huge, pool, saunas, jacuzzi's....brilliant value!


----------



## gar123 (9 Jan 2008)

its got to be local and easy for you to get to when you are feeling lazy good luck with it, or you could got the local dog pound and volunteer to walk the dogs, its free and you could be having more fun!`


----------



## ci1 (9 Jan 2008)

I'm living in Stamullen in Meath so Northwood is a bit of a stretch for me.  Am originally from Santry and would have joined there had I not moved.

I believe its a nice gym and the one in the hotel is nice too but not any nicer yet its 300 euro dearer.

I would do the dog thing but not really into dogs or the cold  

There are no gyms in balbriggan strangely enough.

does anyone know if any good ones in drogheda or even skerries?


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2008)

There are a few gyms in Drogheda - Jackie Skelly's at the M1 Retail Park (do a search here for comments and observations on JS gyms), Westgate gym in Greenhills (you'd have to drive through Drogheda town centre to get to it from Stamullen) and Aura Leisure on Marley's Lane not too far from Homebase. I was a member of Westgate and wasn't overly impressed (lack of aircon in the gym for a start), membership was €550 or thereabouts. 

The Aura Leisure website is [broken link removed]


----------



## moondance (9 Jan 2008)

Maybe consider joining a sports club instead. I joined a rowing club before Christmas and it's 120euro a year, they have a full gym, you can train as much or as little as you like but you have a trainer who gives you a programme. And the rowing itself is great fun! Most clubs (like football, rugby, tennis, etc) have their own gyms so it might be a cheaper alternative!


----------



## teddyk (9 Jan 2008)

Boyne Valley Hotel on Dublin Road in Drogheda has a decent gym.  My wife is a member.  See www.bvcc.ie for more details.

teddyk.


----------



## ci1 (9 Jan 2008)

Great thanks everyone.

I've made enquiries with Boyne Valley and Aura.


----------

